# mantua the royal blue



## trikeman (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a new in the box 1996 mantua ho collectable. it sold new for 195.00. it is THE ROYAL BLUE. does anyone know what it is currently worth?....thank you


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One of our members offered his for 42.00 plus shipping in 2013.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20165

Don


----------



## trikeman (Feb 25, 2015)

:sold:


----------

